# Tokina 11-16 Shooters - Show Off Your Photos!



## Light Artisan (Jan 12, 2011)

I need some inspiration while I wait for mine to arrive 

I've scoured flickr, so please post away and show off how you use yours.


----------



## sheltiefan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, that is a fine example - thank you for sharing!


----------



## sheltiefan (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment!

You will love this lens!  Sorry for not adding more info when I posted the picture....I was in the middle of some honeydo's 

The Tokina 11-16 is my first ultrawide lens and I love it!  My next focal length is 28-105, but the Tokina gets me so much closer....and wider....and in lower light levels (2.8)

Works great for shots where most lenses are not wide enough.   Just keep it perfectly horizontal if you are trying to minimize the distortion seen with UWA's.

Here's another one of my favorites using the Tokina 11-16.  Handheld in low lighting:


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha, nice...

Thanks for the tip, will remember that. I think most of mine will be cityscapes with the occasional fun portrait here and there. This lens will give me f/2.8 coverage from 11mm to 200mm, can't wait!

Small gaps, but nothing a step or two can't fix.

11-16
18-50
70-200


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 13, 2011)

Really nice work, second one HDR? I've read about how this lens renders cool star lights - I see it in both if your night photos.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 13, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> second one HDR?




yes


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice shots...I'm gonna be looking for a nice wide angle lens in a while...this ones a bit pricey for my wife's taste, but I might have to save up for it.


----------



## Nihilation (Jan 13, 2011)

16mm on Nikon D90:


----------



## Markw (Jan 14, 2011)

This could get interesting.  I love this lens.  Cannot wait to own one.

Mark


----------



## epp_b (Jan 14, 2011)

Just picked mine up yesterday!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone using this on a D7000, curious if it retains it's sharpness... I have a suspicion that the D7000 works best with FX glass.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love my 11-16!
I get lot of flickr hits from people searching for that lens.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy ****... those are aweomse photos! I'd like your flickr link so I can add you as a contact and follow your work.


----------



## Markw (Jan 14, 2011)

Those shots are beautiful.  Simply beautiful series.

Mark


----------



## ghache (Jan 14, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Anyone using this on a D7000, curious if it retains it's sharpness... I have a suspicion that the D7000 works best with FX glass.


 
Its pretty sharp with a 50mm 1.8
I have a shoot today and ill be using the 24-70, too see the difference.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jan 14, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Holy ****... those are aweomse photos! I'd like your flickr link so I can add you as a contact and follow your work.



Thanks
Flickr: Summit42's Photostream


----------



## Yucel (Feb 1, 2011)

McNugget, Love ur shots... I have have to go out in nature more.  

Here is one of my samples:  What draws attention in a glamour photograph? | Cultured Woman, LLC


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 14, 2011)

Yucel said:


> McNugget, Love ur shots... I have have to go out in nature more.
> 
> Here is one of my samples: What draws attention in a glamour photograph? | Cultured Woman, LLC


 
bookmarked your tips, thanks


----------



## Davor (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow that one nice lens, how much to these go for im kind of interested in buying one.


----------



## ghache (Apr 15, 2011)

Davor said:


> Wow that one nice lens, how much to these go for im kind of interested in buying one.



659 at bh,

i have the 12-24 F4. i paid 430.


----------



## Cfitz (Apr 20, 2011)

McNugget your shots are awesome! I love the long exposure night ones.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2011)

luvin' the Tokina 11-16 lens on the D7000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just a few test shots, 1st try-out with it hooked up to my new D7000...plus I'm a total nOOb






these colors were not a result of PP, the D7000 seems better than my old D5000


----------



## msuggs (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't process this a lot since sky got to be the same color as the train when I did.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Color more processed for sky effect.


----------



## imstuner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

Something different..


























Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 6, 2011)

this thread delivers


----------

